# More data problems?



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Here's a screen I haven't seen before:


I got this while trying to set up new SPs for both "Strictly Come Dancing" and "Merlin" this Saturday evening on BBC1. I succesfully set the single episodes to record okay.

Curiously, I can't find it in 'Programmes To Record", but it is there in "Record by Channel". 

Last Call: Wed 17th, 01:26
GC/Indexing: Sat 6th, 21:20

If I were, say, Pete77, I might just suggest that this is another indication that Tivo in the UK is going down the pan, etc., but I'm not so I won't 

Any suggestions?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Worked fine here - have you retried?

Maybe the ToDo list was being rebuilt


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

ozsat said:


> Worked fine here - have you retried?


Nah. Will try again tomorrow or the weekend.


> Maybe the ToDo list was being rebuilt


There was only one show in the TDL before I tried to set these SPs. That's another story too. See ERRORS thread 

They're away at the mo and they're not recording much 

Hmmm.... I just noticed that "Heartbeat" is on this week but that wasn't in the TDL either. Further investigation required, I think! Will report back.


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

I had this a few weeks ago. Ended up having to do a clear and delete everything after trying everything else.
Think you're right about the problem emanating from the states!
Geoff.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No. I was wrong. All is well. I checked it earlier today and the SP set correctly. I guess it was simply my usual bad timing. I suppose it must have still been indexing, but I can't see how as the last call was over 12 hours earlier and the GC/Indexing time-stamp was Saturday!

Oh well. Whatever. It's sorted now


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

But the time-stamp would indicate the last finish time - and not if it was currently active.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Okay, Knew there'd be a perfectly obvious explanation


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Here's a screen I haven't seen before


I have. Its a message you get just after running Guided Setup when Tivo is still completing the process of indexing and building its database.



> If I were, say, Pete77, I might just suggest that this is another indication that Tivo in the UK is going down the pan, etc., but I'm not so I won't


I don't think I have ever used the phrase "going down the pan" to describe the state of Tivo in the UK so clearly this must represent your opinion on the state of health of the company in the United Kingdom.


----------

